# Je ne fume ni (ne) bois / Je ne fume pas et ne bois pas (non plus) - verbes coordonnés avec négation



## compass2006

Quelle phrase est correcte?

Je *ne* fume *ni ne* bois
ou
Je *ne* fume *ni* bois

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Honour

la deuxième me paraît correcte.
En plus, je n'ai jamais entendu les deux; <ne> et <ni> ensemble dans la negation d'un verbe.


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne suis pas de cet avis.
La deuxième ne s'entend jamais.
La première est correcte et utilisée.
Cependant, elle n'est pas très fréquente. Même si c'est plus long, on préfèrera dire _je ne fume pas et je ne bois pas non plus._


----------



## Girl Of Ipanema

Je suis OK avec LV4-26. La deuxième fait "petit nègre" ou traduction littérale de l´espagnol ou de l´anglais.


----------



## compass2006

_Merci à tous pour votre aide._
 
J’avais trouvé cette définition dans le dictionnaire de l’Académie Française en ligne. Mais je pense c’est meilleur dire “_je ne fume pas et je ne bois pas non plus” pour sonner plus naturelle._
 

Employé avec l'adverbe _ne, _il peut coordonner :- deux verbes : _Il ne boit ni ne mange. Je ne l'aime ni ne l'estime. Il ne veut ni ne peut refuser. Il ne se leva ni ne sortit de toute la journée. _Dans la langue classique, _ne _était parfois omis devant le second verbe : _Une bonté que rien ne lasse ni entame. _Dans la langue écrite, _ni _est parfois placé devant chacun des verbes pour marquer l'insistance. _Au bruit, le cheval ni ne botte ni ne bronche_.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Juste un petit ajout sur les deux expressions correctes : à l'oral, aucun doute, vous entendrez toujours : *Je ne fume pas et je ne bois pas non plus*. (Ou, pour faire plaisir à Victor : Je ne fume pas de tabac et je ne bois jamais d'eau sans pastis.)

La deuxième forme, "_*je ne fume ni ne bois*_" est tout ce qu'il y a de plus correcte, mais elle se différencie de la première en ce qu'elle est très littéraire et un peu archaïsante (employée en français moderne, toujours à l'écrit, pour orner son langage d'une touche surannée). De plus, ajoutez des compléments aux verbes et tout se complique : notre phrase devient bancale, plus question dire *"Je ne fume de tabac ni ne bois d'eau sans pastis", car on doit nécessairement rétablir _*pas*_ à droite du verbe : "Je ne fume _*pas*_ de tabac".


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vous cette exemple dans un livre de grammaire française et je me demande pourquoi on a écrit le deuxième "ne".  Pouvez-vous m'expliquer?? Est-ce une faute?

la question: Riez-vous et chantez-vous tout le temps?
la réponse:  Non, je ne ris ni ne chante tout le temps.  

Peut-on dire: "Je ne ris ni chante tout le temps" ??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lusios

_Je ne ris ni chante tout le temps_

Je crois bien qu'avec _ni _il faut toujours _ne_. Je cherche dans ma tête des exceptions, et je ne les trouve pas.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

D'accord, mais pourquoi y a-t-il les deux "ne"? 

la question: Riez-vous et chantez-vous tout le temps?
la réponse:  Non, je *ne* ris *ni ne* chante tout le temps.


----------



## Lusios

*Ni* ressemble à *ne*, mais n'a pas du tout la même fonction grammaticale, ni la même valeur:* ni *ne remplace jamais* ne*.

Donc si sans* ni *il fallait *ne*, avec* ni *il faut encore *ne*.
_
Je *n'*ai jamais chanté juste et je *ne* chanterai jamais juste:_ les deux *ne* sont obligatoires.

Donc:_ 
Je *n'*ai jamais chanté ni *ne* chanterai jamais juste. _(1)

Mais:
dans ma première phrase, le _*ni*_ souligné ne remplace pas *ne* mais toute la locution _*et n'a pas du tout*.

_Edit 9h35 -J'aurais pu écrire aussi bien:
*Ni* ressemble à *ne*, mais n'a pas  du tout la même fonction grammaticale _*et n'a pas du tout*_ la même valeur.
*Ni* ressemble à *ne*, mais n'a pas  du tout la même fonction grammaticale _*ni n'a du tout*_ la même valeur (2). 
On voit donc que _ni_ peut remplacer toute une locution négative (comme dans ma première phrase) et non pas la négation elle-même, et qu'il permet encore d'éviter certaines répétitions, comme le premier_ juste_ et le deuxième _je_ (1) ou le deuxième _pas_ (2).

Edit 13h15 - En fait avec* ni* l'on ne peut pas répéter le sujet _je_: je n'aurais donc pas dû dire que_* ni*_ me permet de ne pas répéter _je_, mais qu'il m'interdit de le répéter.


----------



## Mout

Lusios, c'est hyper clair... 

Bon, je dirais simplement que *ni* est l'équivalent de *et*, et s'emploie dans une forme négative.
Je ris *et* je chante.
Je _ne _ris *ni *_ne _chante.
Mais *ni *n'inclut pas la négation. Donc la négation est toujours à faire, d'où la nécessité de *ne*.

C'est mieux ?


----------



## Gnaft

Bonjour à tous,

J'enseigne le français dans une université chinoise.  Dans un exercice sur la double négation, il y a quelques phrases auxquelles il faut répondre avec ne...ni...ni...  
Les voici:
[…]
2. Tu préfères aller à l'hôtel ou louer une maison?
3.On ira à piscine ou on restera à la plage cet après-midi?

Le français n'étant pas ma langue maternelle, je voudrais savoir quelle est la meilleure façon de répondre à ces trois phrases avec la double négation. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum,

En ce qui me concerne, voici les réponses que je donnerais à ces questions :

[…]
2/ Je ne préfère _ni_ aller à l'hôtel, _ni_ louer une maison
3/ On _n_'ira pas à la piscine, _ni_ on ne louera une maison

Toutefois, je suis un peu réservé sur la dernière, qui me semble inélégante. J'ai un doute sur le fait qu'elle soit correcte ou non, mais je n'y vois pourtant pas d'alternative _évidente_.


----------



## atcheque

snarkhunter said:


> 3/ On _n_'ira pas à la piscine, _ni_ on ne louera une maison


 mais je dirais : _(...) ni on ne louera *de *maison._

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas non plus comment faire autrement en gardant le style de la phrase. Elle me semble correcte et élégante (vraiment).
Mais c'est vrai que naturellement, je dirais plutôt : _On n'ira pas à la piscine et on ne louera pas de maison (non plus)._


----------



## Gnaft

Merci snarkhunter et atcheque pour vos réponses rapides ainsi que pour votre correction de ma faute d'inattention.  

Pour la 3e question, est-ce qu'on peut répondre en modifiant un peu la phrase: "On ne va ni aller à la piscine ni rester à la plage cet après-midi."?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, cette modification de la troisième proposition est tout à fait correcte, et même en fait beaucoup plus "naturelle".

Par contre, la ponctuation ici nécessiterait une virgule :

"... ni aller à la piscine*,* ni rester à la plage..."

On est obligé de marquer la "pause" entre les deux termes évalués ici.


----------



## atcheque

_On ne va ni aller à la piscine ni rester à la plage cet après-midi._  mais on perd alors le futur simple.
_On n'ira pas à la piscine, ni on ne restera à la plage cet après-midi._ 

Désolé d'avoir suivi l'erreur de *snarkhunter *


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Lorsque le verbe sur lequel porte la négation change, je pense que le ne ... ni ... ni se change en ne ... ni ne :

1/ Je ne *porterai *_ni la jupe longue, ni la (jupe) courte_
_2/ Je ne *préfère *ni aller à l'hôtel, ni louer une maison
3/ On n'*ira* à la piscine ni ne *restera* _à la plage cet après-midi.


----------



## Marie3933

Et pour répondre à la question 2, je dirais : "Je ne veux ni aller à l'hôtel, ni louer une maison" (selon moi, il n'y a pas lieu d'employer _préférer_ puisqu'on rejette les deux options).


----------



## Gnaft

Marie 3933, pour la question 2, je pense exactement comme vous, la réponse que j'ai donnée aux étudiants est: je ne vais ni aller à l'hôtel, ni louer de maison. mais je n'étais pas sûre si elle était correcte.


----------



## Lacuzon

Votre réponse est parfaitement correcte.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> 3/ On _n_'ira pas à la piscine, _ni_ on ne [restera à la plage].
> Toutefois, je suis un peu réservé sur la dernière, qui me semble inélégante.


Cette phrase me dérange aussi, d'une part en raison du _on_ au lieu de _nous_ et d'autre part en raison de la répétition du sujet. Outre la  suggestion d'Atcheque qui est sans doute la phrase la plus fréquente, je  dirais :

_Nous n'irons pas à la piscine, ni ne resterons à la plage._


Lacuzon said:


> _3/ On n'*ira* à la piscine ni ne *restera* _à la plage cet après-midi.


Il manque un _pas_ dans cette phrase :

_On *n'*ira *pas* à la piscine *ni* *ne* restera à la plage cet après-midi._


----------



## saquiwej

Bonjour,


Je viens de parcourir tous les titres des discussions sur l’emploi de _ni_, et aussi le contenu de quelques unes d’entre elles, sans trouver la réponse exacte à la question que je me suis posée. Ce petit mot, _ni_, est la source de pas mal de casse-tête pour ceux qui étudient le français comme langue étrangère, parce qu’il permet un grand nombre de combinaisons (où le mettre dans la phrase, l’utiliser avec ou _sans pas/point/plus/jamais_, faut-il l’accompagner de _ne_ etc.). Ce qui est rassurant c’est que dans la majorité des cas formuler la phrase avec _non plus_ au lieu de _ni_ est plus naturel. De sorte que ma question est un peu académique. Après une recherche basée sur un corpus linguistique de la langue écrite, des nombreuses variations mathématiquement possibles, j’ai retenu ces trois façons de construire la même phrase :


*1) Il ne boit ni ne mange.*

_2) Il ne boit pas ni ne mange._

_3) Il ni ne boit ni ne mange._



La première est de toute évidence la plus répandue. Mais j’ai trouvé des exemples aussi pour 2) et 3). Je voudrais savoir si 2) et 3) sonnent naturel, au moins en parlant de la langue littéraire. Y-a-t-il à part ces trois encore des façons de tourner la même phrase en utilisant _ni_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

1) _Il ne boit ni ne mange._   (littéraire)
2) _Il ne boit pas ni ne mange._  (moins naturel)
3) _Il ni ne boit ni ne mange._ 
4) _Il ne boit pas et ne mange pas non plus._  (tour de loin le plus courant)


----------



## eno2

Lusios said:


> Donc:
> _Je *n'*ai jamais chanté ni *ne* chanterai jamais juste. _(1)


Et bien félicitations à la belle langue Française.  Exiger trois négations de suite, ni, ne, jamais: faut le faire.

Je n'ai jamais chanté faux et je ne chanterai jamais faux.


----------



## saquiwej

Concernant _Il ni ne boit ni ne mange_, je cite les deux phrases suivantes :


_• Un homme sage ni ne se laisse gouverner, ni ne cherche à gouverner les autres. (Jean de La Bruyère)_

_• Marceline, déshabituée du monde, ni ne savait les abréger, ni n’osait condamner sa porte. (Marcel Proust)_


Bon, La Bruyère, on pourrait objecter que c’est un peu désuet. Mais Proust ? Et je suis sûr qu’on en trouverait encore de pareilles. Peut-être que cette construction est acceptable seulement si les verbes sont des auxiliaires suivis d’infinitif ? Dans ce cas, si je modifie ma phrase de la façon suivante :


_Il ni ne veut boire ni ne souhaite manger._


elle serait correcte ?


----------



## eno2

saquiwej said:


> _Il ni ne veut boire ni ne souhaite manger._
> elle serait correcte ?


Avant de lire ce fil
 ça signifierait pour moi qu'il veut boire et souhaite manger, mais maintenant je lis 'ni' comme 'et'.


----------



## Maître Capello

saquiwej said:


> _Il ni ne veut boire ni ne souhaite manger._
> elle serait correcte ?


Pas en français d'aujourd'hui. C'est surtout le fait que le sujet ne soit qu'un pronom qui est problématique. Dans la phrase de Proust, le sujet n'est pas un pronom et il est en outre séparé de _ni_ par une incise, ce qui rend ce _ni_ plus acceptable, mais néanmoins pas commun.


----------

